# [solved] [banana pi] emerge dev-libs/boost

## Gladdle

Um Mumble auf dem Banana Pi (ARM Architektur, Hier die emerge --info) zu installieren brauche ich die dev-libs/boost - diese macht jedoch Fehler beim emergen, hier die Fehler- Logdatei. Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann? Ich werde aus der Logdatei nicht schlau.Last edited by Gladdle on Sun Nov 16, 2014 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Dir geht der Speicher aus. Hinzufügen von mehr swap könnte helfen.

----------

## Gladdle

Ist auf dem Banana Pi etwas schlecht, die SD Karte ist ohne SWAP installiert. Habe ich eine Alternative?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ist auf dem Banana Pi etwas schlecht, die SD Karte ist ohne SWAP installiert. Habe ich eine Alternative?

 

Swap in einer Datei? Die ersten beiden Treffer sehen schon brauchbar aus: 

http://tinyurl.com/pbpepmw

MfG

----------

## mv

Hier nochmal in kurz: 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/myswap bs=1048576 count=8192

mkswap /tmp/myswap

swapon /tmp/myswap
```

(Natürlich nur, falls /tmp keine Ramdisk ist...)

Obiges schafft 8GB swap. Vielleicht reichen 4GB (4096 statt 8192), aber das könnte schon knapp werden; weniger ist für C++ (vor allem mit boost - Du wirst ja irgendwelche Anwendungen damit kompilieren wollen) sicherlich zu knapp.

Die bessere Alternative wäre vielleicht Cross-Compilation auf einer Maschine mit viel RAM und einem schnellen Prozessor.

----------

## Gladdle

Swap als Datei kenn ich nur von Windows. Danke fuer euere Hilfe, SWAP wird gerade erstellt. Wie oben geschrieben brauche ich die boost libs für die TS Alternative Murmur. Eine GUI kommt nicht auf den Pi.

EDIT: So funktioniert es: 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/myswap bs=1048576 count=4096

chmod 600 /tmp/myswap

mkswap /tmp/myswap

swapon /tmp/myswap
```

----------

